
Interview with Stephen Lake, Co-Founder of Thalmic Labs (YC W13) - hyfen
https://www.shoplocket.com/blueprint/thalmic
======
FD3SA
_"Something is going on in Waterloo," says Y Combinator founder Paul Graham,
"because the applications we get from Waterloo students are better than those
we get from students of any other university."_ [1]

So it begins...

1\. [http://www.fastcompany.com/3004344/rims-mike-lazaridis-
takes...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3004344/rims-mike-lazaridis-takes-
quantum-leap-faith-waterloo)

------
aashaykumar92
One unstated, but probably critically important, point in the article is the
teams' work ethic. There was a thread on HN and I believe it was one of the YC
partners or founders saying that these guys barely slept. They really demanded
a lot out of themselves and were all accountable. To go from concept to a
large round of funding in such short time probably speaks more to their
relentless work ethic than anything. And it probably wasn't just hard work,
but also working smart. Hope I can one day be on a team like that.

I'll also add that I absolutely love the product, it has so much potential for
future applications. And the market for it is essentially everyone IMO.

~~~
drawkbox
This is one of those projects that probably made it really easy to keep
working and get up in the morning to work on. Amazing product and very
clean/stylish. Definitely one of the most exciting YC companies. The evolution
pictures on their site really look great. Clearly one of the most exciting
wearable projects out there.

------
jacquesm
This is a really neat idea, one thing that I've always disliked about gloves
and other input devices is how intrusive they are, this is very well packaged
and un-obtrusive.

Can't wait to play with one.

------
hpagey
I m sure,these 12 months were preceded by lot of hard work and sacrifices.
Success doesn't happen overnight. It often arrives, when market timing meets
intense preparations.

------
srlake
Just a quick thank you to Katherine Hague of Shoplocket for putting together
the interview. Her team has a great sense of design and has been a huge
supporter of hardware startups and kick starter projects in particular.

She tells me that she has a great lineup of other founders for the upcoming
installments. Looking forward to it!

------
benologist
This style of advertising never gets boring no matter how many startups do it.

------
aren55555
This site is super annoying.

~~~
heatherpayne
Really? I love the design. What don't you like about it?

~~~
aren55555
I didn't like the rollover Q/A. The tiles were absolutely huge, but then again
I'm on a 2560x1600 monitor. Also the image at the top takes up most of my
screen and is kinda creepy. Looks more reasonable on my phone however.

------
enemtin
Beautiful design. Great work Shoplocket!

